# Gym Clowns



## dand902 (Sep 22, 2011)

What's up everyone? My name is Dan. If you enjoy working out as much as I do, you will get a kick out of this video showing all the different clowns that we encounter daily at the gym. Gym Clowns - YouTube 

Feel free to comment and share!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*dand902* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Rednack (Sep 22, 2011)

dand902 said:


> What's up everyone? My name is Dan. If you enjoy working out as much as I do, you will get a kick out of this video showing all the different clowns that we encounter daily at the gym. Gym Clowns - YouTube
> 
> Feel free to comment and share!


welcome danny...


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Sep 24, 2011)

Luv the video. 
Welcome to the forum .


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 24, 2011)

dand902 said:


> What's up everyone? My name is Dan. If you enjoy working out as much as I do, you will get a kick out of this video showing all the different clowns that we encounter daily at the gym. Gym Clowns - YouTube
> 
> Feel free to comment and share!


thats some funny shit bro, welcome


----------



## TonyMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Fucking hilarious, welcome bro.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

dand902 said:


> What's up everyone? My name is Dan. If you enjoy working out as much as I do, you will get a kick out of this video showing all the different clowns that we encounter daily at the gym. Gym Clowns - YouTube
> 
> Feel free to comment and share!



I liked the video...

is that your one spam post or are you coming back?


----------



## Dzl2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Haha nice bro


----------



## dand902 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 25, 2011)

welocme aboard gym clowns


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 26, 2011)

welcome to IM.


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 26, 2011)

Cheepotelay! 

What's up dude.


----------



## dillz2006 (Sep 27, 2011)

You missed the one where they do a cycle and think their huge and throw weights so everyone stares at them.. have one in my gym


----------



## musclemeds (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Throgs (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL good video.


----------



## Qanza (Sep 29, 2011)

Hehe Welcome


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 29, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 29, 2011)

welcome

that is pretty funny hahah


----------



## dand902 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've been trying to get back to going 3-4 days a week. Some weeks I get the 3, others I slack a little bit and only make it two days. I did start incorporating legs back into my workouts though, which has been helpful.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------

